# Marco Island Wanted April 20-22



## Skip524 (Mar 7, 2016)

Hello, i am looking to see if anyone has availability for 2-3 nights at the Marriott on Marco Island, FL? If not, any Marriott or similar properties in Southern FLA?

Thanks, Skip


----------



## sb2313 (Mar 7, 2016)

Skip524 said:


> Hello, i am looking to see if anyone has availability for 2-3 nights at the Marriott on Marco Island, FL? If not, any Marriott or similar properties in Southern FLA?
> 
> Thanks, Skip



$100/night is not going to get you any night at crystal shores, I am sorry to say! I wish you the best on your search.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 7, 2016)

sb2313 said:


> $100/night is not going to get you any night at crystal shores, I am sorry to say! I wish you the best on your search.



As long as prices are mentioned via PM, there is no $100 restriction in the Rentals Wanted forum.


----------



## sb2313 (Mar 7, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> As long as prices are mentioned via PM, there is no $100 restriction in the Rentals Wanted forum.



Ahh gotcha. Makes sense. Thank you


----------

